# International 464 gas



## Redwal9451 (Mar 31, 2015)

​New to the forum. Looks great so far, lots of info! 
I have a International 464 gas and I am looking for the best place to order a service/repair manual. Got leaky handpump, no brakes, and clutch went out. So I have some work ahead of me just like a book to look at while doing it. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Redwal9451,

I recommend an I&T Shop Manual for basic repairs to your 464. Typically about 100 pages. Ebay has them for $35 + $5 S&H. This manual should cover the hand pump, brakes, and split for a clutch change.


----------



## Redwal9451 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks. I've seen several online just want to be sure I order a good one that will actually be useful.


----------

